# 60 Most powerful photos of all time



## ORourkeK (Apr 9, 2014)

The 60 Most Powerful Photos Ever Taken That Perfectly Capture The Human Experience

I thought these were great. The one with the kid playing the flute (or w/e instrument it is) to the cat, may be one of my favorite pictures of all time. Look at the joy the one child has carrying the bread... you wont see that from most kids these days. I think the one that moved me the most though, was the picture of the child wearing a KKK hood touching the shield of an African American state trooper.


----------



## BrickHouse (Apr 9, 2014)

Holy cow, the firefighter carrying the child was instant waterworks. Too close to home.


----------



## Gavjenks (Apr 9, 2014)

Some of them are very much not-powerful, like random snapshot of 4 girls in some ballerina class, or several with just moms wearing babies not doing anything very interesting (the person who compiled this seems to have a thing for babywearing?).

But mostly pretty great stuff. 

I do have to agree with the first commenter on the site, though, that they did a horrible job of crediting photographers or allowing me to look up more work from my favorites without having to resort to tineye.


----------



## ORourkeK (Apr 9, 2014)

Gavjenks said:


> Some of them are very much not-powerful, like random snapshot of 4 girls in some ballerina class, or several with just moms wearing babies not doing anything very interesting (the person who compiled this seems to have a thing for babywearing?).
> 
> But mostly pretty great stuff.
> 
> I do have to agree with the first commenter on the site, though, that they did a horrible job of crediting photographers or allowing me to look up more work from my favorites without having to resort to tineye.



I do agree that they should have done a better job at giving credit to the photographers. I also agree that some should not have been in there, but I enjoyed most of them.


----------



## bribrius (Apr 9, 2014)

not all, but some really epic photos in there. a must see.

things like the soldier with the butterfly I found particularly meaningful.


----------



## photog4life (Apr 9, 2014)

definitely a must see... Some of these probably have back stories too them that make them more then just "4 kids in a ballerina class" or that type of thing.


----------



## timor (Apr 9, 2014)

Power of photographs is a very elusive thing. This sixty is according to Maia McCann ? My 60 would be different. Nevertheless in this collection is many interesting pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ORourkeK (Apr 9, 2014)

timor said:


> Power of photographs is a very elusive thing. This sixty is according to Maia McCann ? My 60 would be different. Nevertheless in this collection is many interesting pictures. Thanks for sharing.



I do believe this list should have had a more appropriate title. I think it would be better as "60 Powerful Photos That Perfectly Capture the Human Experience".


----------



## timor (Apr 9, 2014)

Agree.


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Apr 10, 2014)

I had seen most of those photos before, either in newspapers, magazines or online.  However, the one photo that really moved me and one that I had never seen before was the "Skater Girls in Tehran."  It conveys such a simple, yet universal message, that _youth is youth_ and _kids are kids- _regardless of location, or ethnicity, or political persuasion, we are all _human _&#8203;and pretty much have the same desires and wants that everyone else does.  Great stuff.


----------



## shaylou (Apr 18, 2014)

Gavjenks said:


> Some of them are very much not-powerful, like random snapshot of 4 girls in some ballerina class, or several with just moms wearing babies not doing anything very interesting (the person who compiled this seems to have a thing for babywearing?).  But mostly pretty great stuff.  I do have to agree with the first commenter on the site, though, that they did a horrible job of crediting photographers or allowing me to look up more work from my favorites without having to resort to tineye.



Did you read the significance of the four girls? There was a real point to the shot had you read the caption.


----------



## agp (Apr 19, 2014)

Some great photos. I wish they all had captions explaining the story behind them.


----------



## xFireSoul (Apr 20, 2014)

Gorgeous photos.. But the on from 2013 made me the biggest impression.


----------

